# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Peticija Europskoj Komisiji protiv kemikalija

## lulu-mama

Kemikalije zvane endokrini dizruptori ometaju ljudski hormonski sustav. To su vrlo opasne tvari koji postoje u našoj hrani, kozmetici, kući, poslu, bolnicama, .... uzrokuje niz problema od neplodnosti, karcinoma, diabetesa, itd.

Trenutno su otvorene javne konzultacije na tu temu s ciljem da Europska Komisija zabrani ove kemikalije u EU.

I ti, kao građanin EU, možeš izvršiti pritisak na one koji donose odluke!

Potpisivanje konzultacija traje do 16.1. 
https://www.no2hormonedisruptingchemicals.org/en

----------

